# My amatuer photography website



## whyme (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello everyone, I'm an amatuer photographer, and have just started a little blog/photography website. I currently have a small selection of photos that I have taken. It's at http://xeek.trap17.com. Please give out any comments or suggestions on the site and the photos

Anthony


----------

